# Phân biệt Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 thật – kém chất lượng



## mekhoeconthongminh (23/9/20)

*Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 của Mỹ* là viên uống hỗ trợ khiến đẹp da, cải thiện móng và mái tóc. Sản phẩm sản xuất vitamin C, 3 loại protein quan trọng (collagen type I, II, III) và 1 số thành phần cần phải có như Acid hyaluronic, Chondroitin, Glycine, Methionine,…

Viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 của Mỹ là TPCN, chẳng hề là thuốc









*Giới thiệu về sản phẩm Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 của Mỹ*

Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 là thực phẩm chức năng của nhãn hàng Youtheory – căn nguyên Mỹ. Youtheory là nhãn hiệu chuyên nghiên cứu và cung cấp những sản phẩm bảo kê sức khỏe có thành phần từ trùng hợp, an toàn và lành tính đối có người dùng.

Sản phẩm cung cấp cho cơ thể 3 loại collagen cần thiết và vitamin C có tác dụng làm cho đẹp da, nuôi dưỡng mái tóc, móng và tương trợ duy trì hệ thống xương khớp khỏe mạnh. sở hữu công thức lành tính, sản phẩm có thể dùng cho cả nam và nữ giới trong khoảng 20 tuổi trở lên.

*một số thông báo cần biết về sản phẩm Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3:*

Tên sản phẩm: Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3

Nhà sản xuất: Youtheory

Xuất xứ: Mỹ

Phân nhóm: Thực phẩm chức năng

Thành phần chính: Collagen và vitamin C

Dạng bào chế: Viên nang

Quy cách: Hộp 290 viên và hộp 390 viên

*Thành phần trong viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type một hai & 3*

Viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 cất thành phần chính là vitamin C (axit ascorbic) 60mg và protein (bao gồm collagen type I, II, III) 6000mg. tuy nhiên, sản phẩm còn chứa 1 số thành phần cấp thiết như Acid hyaluronic, Chondroitin, Magnesium stearate, Arginine, Alanine, Glycine, Methionine, Proline,…

Trong đó:

Collagen type I: Collagen type I là loại collagen chiếm 90% tổng số collagen trong cơ thể. chiếc collagen này sở hữu vai trò liên kết những mô, tăng độ đàn hồi của da, giảm nếp nhăn, giúp da ẩm mịn và căng bóng. không những thế, collagen type I còn giúp nuôi dưỡng móng, tóc và mô sụn ở xương.

Collagen type II: Collagen type II có mặt trong số đông những tế bào của cơ thể và giúp những cơ quan này bền bỉ, đàn hồi. Thiếu hụt loại collagen này chính là cỗi nguồn gây xơ hóa mô sụn, da chảy xệ, hình thành nếp nhăn và lão hóa.

Collagen type III: Collagen type III là dòng collagen với số lượng to thứ 2. loại collagen này có vị trí, chức năng và bí quyết hoạt động như vậy collagen type I.

Vitamin C: Vitamin C là chất chống oxy hóa mạnh và là tiền chất xúc tiến hoạt động phân phối collagen của da. vì thế, viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type một hai & 3 được bổ sung vitamin C vào công thức nhằm nâng cao hiệu quả cung cấp và thu nhận collagen. từ ấy cải thiện làn da, mái tóc, móng và hỗ trợ nâng cao cường sức khỏe xương khớp.

*Công dụng của viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3*

Sở hữu công thức chứa vitamin C và 3 cái collagen, viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type một 2 & 3 mang thể tác động tới sức khỏe làn da, móng, mái tóc, hệ thống xương khớp và một số cơ quan khác trong cơ thể.

Sản phẩm với tác dụng cải thiện sức khỏe làn da, móng, tóc và tương trợ làm chậm công đoạn lão hóa

Những công phương tiện thể của TPCN Collagen Youtheory Type một 2 & 3:

Cung cấp collagen cho làn da giúp da khỏe mạnh, căng bóng, mịn màng, hạn chế trạng thái da chảy xệ và hình thành nếp nhăn do ảnh hưởng của tuổi tác

Bổ sung dưỡng chất cần thiết cho làn da, cải thiện độ đàn hồi và tương trợ điều trị một số vấn đề về da như da sạm, tàn nhang, nám da, xỉn màu,…

Hỗ trợ cải thiện hiện trạng móng yếu, giòn, dễ hư tổn, gãy,…

Sản xuất những thành phần cần yếu giúp tóc bóng mượt, khỏe mạnh, đen óng, nhanh dài hơn và hạn chế số lượng tóc rụng

Hỗ trợ tăng cường sức khỏe xương khớp









*Đối tượng dùng – Chống chỉ định*

Viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 thích hợp có các đối tượng sau:

Nam và nữ giới từ 20 tuổi trở lên

Đặc trưng là người có làn da sạm nám, xỉn màu, tàn nhang, chảy xệ, phổ biến nếp nhăn,…

Móng yếu giòn, dễ gãy

Tóc khô xơ, gãy rụng, chẻ ngọn

Không sử dụng ví như dị ứng với bất cứ thành phần nào trong sản phẩm – nói cả tá dược. phụ nữ với thai và cho con bú với ý định dùng sản phẩm nên tham khảo quan niệm bác sĩ để được tư vấn cụ thể.

*Cách thức dùng viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 của Mỹ*

Viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 được dùng bằng trục đường uống. Theo thông tin từ dịch vụ, nên sử dụng sản phẩm trước bữa ăn 30 phút để đạt được hiệu quả phải chăng nhất.

sử dụng viên uống Collagen Youtheory của Mỹ 2 lần/ ngày, mỗi lần dùng 3 viên

Liều sử dụng khuyến cáo:

tiêu dùng 3 viên/ hai lần/ ngày trước lúc ăn 30 phút

Hoặc dùng theo hướng dẫn của thầy thuốc

Dùng viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 theo liều lượng khuyến cáo, không tự tiện hiệu chỉnh liều khi chưa tham vấn y học. Nên bền chí sử dụng sản phẩm trong ít nhất 1 – 2 tháng để nhận thấy cải thiện rõ rệt. Sau thời kì này, nên Phân tích chừng độ đáp ứng và cân nói việc với nên dùng viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 tiếp hay ko.

*Lưu ý lúc dùng Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 của Mỹ*

Viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 của Mỹ sản xuất vitamin C và 3 chiếc collagen cần phải có cho sức khỏe làn da, móng và tóc. sử dụng sản phẩm đều đặn còn giúp cải thiện 1 số vấn đề về da và khiến cho chậm quá trình lão hóa.

Bên cạnh đó để hạn chế rủi ro phát sinh khi dùng sản phẩm này, bạn nên lưu ý 1 số thông báo sau:

Viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 là thực phẩm chức năng, không hề là thuốc và ko với tác dụng thay thế thuốc chữa bệnh.

Người có tiền sử dị ứng có chế phẩm đựng vitamin C và collagen dạng uống không nên dùng sản phẩm này. không những thế, cần tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ ví như sở hữu ý định sử dụng sản phẩm khi đang có thai và cho con bú.

Chủ động ngưng sử dụng và thông báo mang thầy thuốc ví như xuất hiện những triệu chứng thất thường như phù mạch, nổi mề đay mẩn ngứa, đau bụng, đi tả, buồn nôn,…

Nên sử dụng sản phẩm đều đặn trong thời gian dài để nhận thấy cải thiện rõ rệt. tiêu dùng viên uống ko đều sở hữu thể làm giảm hiệu quả hoặc thậm chí không đem lại bất cứ cải thiện nào.

Chỉ lấy viên uống ra khỏi hộp khi với nhu cầu tiêu dùng. đồng thời cần đóng chặt nắp sau khi dùng, bảo quản ở nơi khô ráo, nhiệt độ thoáng mát và hạn chế ánh nắng trực tiếp. Trong trường hợp viên uống bị hư hại, sở hữu dấu hiệu đổi màu, mùi và kết cấu, không nên tiếp diễn sử dụng.

*Viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 sở hữu phải chăng không?*

Viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 là thực phẩm chức năng với khởi thủy trong khoảng Mỹ và đã được FDA Hoa Kỳ xác nhận về độ an toàn, lành tính sở hữu người mua. Sản phẩm sản xuất 3 dòng collagen và vitamin C cấp thiết cho sức khỏe của làn da, móng và tóc.

Tiêu dùng sản phẩm đều đặn với thể cải thiện hiện trạng da khô ráp, xỉn màu, kém đàn hồi, nếp nhăn, bề mặt da sở hữu phổ thông đốm sạm nám, tàn nhang và thâm mụn. đồng thời hỗ trợ làm chậm quá trình lão hóa, nâng cao cường sức khỏe làn da và bảo kê da trước những tác nhân ngoại sinh như ánh nắng, bụi bẩn, môi trường ô nhiễm,…

Bên cạnh đó, viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 còn sản xuất các dưỡng chất nhu yếu đối có móng và mái tóc. sử dụng sản phẩm thường xuyên giúp cải thiện hiện trạng tóc khô xơ, chẻ ngọn, gãy rụng phổ thông, móng giòn và dễ gãy, xước.

Tương tự như những viên uống hỗ trợ khác, hiệu quả của TPCN Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 phụ thuộc vào khả năng đáp ứng của từng người, trạng thái sức khỏe, độ tuổi và thời gian tiêu dùng. Đối có người trẻ, viên uống sở hữu khả năng dung nạp rẻ và cho hiệu quả rõ rệt chỉ sau một thời gian ngắn (1 – 3 tháng). ngược lại, người luống tuổi và cao tuổi cần thời gian dài để nhận thấy cải thiện rõ rệt. bên cạnh đó, hiệu quả của sản phẩm còn phụ thuộc vào chế độ ăn uống, sinh hoạt và bí quyết coi sóc da, tóc và móng.

Kế bên dùng sản phẩm, cần chăm sóc da, móng và tóc đúng cách thức để đạt được hiệu quả cao

Do vậy để tăng hiệu quả, cần phối hợp tiêu dùng viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 với xây dựng chế độ ăn kỹ thuật, ngơi nghỉ hợp lý, tập thể dục thường xuyên và thiết lập chu trình dưỡng da công nghệ. cùng lúc nên thay đổi những lề thói tác động xấu tới sức khỏe của da, mái tóc và móng như hút thuốc lá, uống rượu bia, thức khuya và bao tay.

*Phân biệt Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 thật – kém chất lượng*

Trong những năm vừa qua, nhu cầu tiêu dùng các viên uống khiến cho đẹp nâng cao lên rõ rệt. Chính vì thế để tăng lợi nhuận, đa dạng cơ sở vật chất bán sỉ kinh doanh hàng nhái, hàng giả và nhái.

Để chắc chắn sắm đúng viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 hàng hiệu, bạn nên trang bị kiến thức phân biệt sản phẩm thật – giả:

Vỏ ngoài của hộp có những lỗ nhỏ lí tí

Dưới đáy hộp mang in nổi chữ “nutrawise”

Viên uống Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 cái mới nhất có nắp giấy bọc bên trong màu trắng và không in loại chữ “Sealed for your protection” như loại cũ

Viên thuốc với hình bầu dục, màu trắng đục và in chìm logo của hãng

Không những thế, bạn cũng mang thể check mã vạch của sản phẩm để kiểm chứng (quét mã vạch tại gcheck.vn.aptoide.com/app)

*Cách đặt mua Collagen Youtheory Type 1 2 & 3 chính hãng, giá rẻ*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp thực phẩm chức năng chính hãng, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Để mua sản phẩm bạn có thể đặt hàng online bằng cách click vào nút "Mua Ngay" và điền đầy đủ thông tin để mua hàng.

Số điện thoại 0942.666.800 



Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


----------

